# Frost you silly fat rat, and other photos



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Frost is a silly fat rat

















Fern is made of velcro (kissable berkie tummy)









Nix likes to eat socks









And Willow likes to nom on fingers









And just because they're cute:
Tilty Nix









Frost smiling









Fern the devil rat









Willow


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

They are gorgeous! Adorable little family


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm jealous of people who have rats that will lay on their backs in your lap! I've never had one that calm...


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

She doesn't lie there for long! If she's got food then she'll lie down, but as soon as she's finished eating she's off to go cause trouble.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL I still love these pics!


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

so cute,my snow will lay on his back once in a blue moon


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the names, and pics!!! i dont know why, but my rabbit lies on its back... must be a moments of madness! they are some cute rodents u got there ッ ッ ッ ッ ッ


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

So fat and adorable, I love them all.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My ratties will all lay on thier backs- some easier than others, the dominant is the slowest to calm. 

Adorable pictures!


----------

